# Attention: Photobucket image links expiration



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

A note to the whole forum:

Photobucket now seem to be enforcing their image hosting and sharing rules. This means that any photos hosted on photobucket can no longer be shared to other sites such as the TT Forum. The effect of this is that any photos shown here linked from PB will not be visible.

This has potential to affect a lot of the how to guides in the knowledge bases as well as people's photos of their pride an joy.

You can get around it by paying PB the princely sum of $400 per year, so it seems.

I thought it worth mentioning. Further discussion on Pistonheads here

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/top ... &t=1681485

There are other sites that I suggest you now switch over to if you want to share photos to the forum without paying what many may feel is an excessive annual fee.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Gone said:


> A note to the whole forum:
> 
> Photobucket now seem to be enforcing their image hosting and sharing rules. This means that any photos hosted on photobucket can no longer be shared to other sites such as the TT Forum. The effect of this is that any photos shown here linked from PB will not be visible.
> 
> ...


I've been rescaling for the site parameters or using Imgur.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I changed to picture trails for my Sigs.FOC.
https://www.picturetrail.com/register/
Hoggy.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, I see this has happened on my pics now.

Photobucket was getting slower and less reliable for me anyway....time to change over. :roll:
Better off moving on

Oh look even my sig pic has gone now writing this :lol:


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

The problem with this is the thousands of threads, blogs and how to guides across all forums that will now have pics that wont work.

Ive been using Photobucket across a few forums for 10+ years, many poeple like me wont have the time or patience to back over every thread they have ever made or commented on to fix links to a new host site.

There are a LOT of p!ssed off people that will now leave PB and i think it will be the end for them.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up.

This has been a problem for a while when people delete or move photos or close their account and perhaps don't realise the effect. I had a similar situation with ImageShack that suddenly wanted to charge and so I re-hosted all my images.

I suggest using the forum inbuilt hosting as that will always be here. It can take a while depending on how many you have but at least save them now before they go.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Given the effect of this on general threads and those in the various KBs, immediate notification to the people who look after the KBs from the admin team would have been useful.

In the Mk2 KB, some pictures have gone already and therefore they are . . . . gone.

The effort and time required to collate pictures, re-host them and edit every entry in the KB will be huge. I put in a lot of effort a while ago to prevent the KB from being permanently deleted: I'm not sure if I can do it all again. 
Maybe the site owners can pay the Photobucket fee. :lol:

I've tried to contact ManuTT ref the Mk3 KB, but he seems to have changed his name to "noname" - a user who has no profile and does not exist. :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

First I heard of Photo bucket's policy change as I don't have an account with them. Also didn't realise this was happening now in which case it's too late already. I think I will send out an email though but we are still going to be in trouble as many pictures will be old from members no longer with us. :?

I'll contact ManuTT. Are you using a Photo bucket account?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The pictures will still be there apparently - just not available to "image linking" or "3rd party image hosting" (see their conditions below), so we could contact each contributor and ask them to send us the pictures from their threads. Trouble is identifying which ones are which if there are many pictures. Took me ages to work out some of mine when ImageShack did the same.



> Types of Accounts, Pricing and Limits
> • Visiting : There is no cost to visit the Site or to register as a Member.
> • Free account : Each individual Member gets one free account that provides 2 GB of free storage or space available for your original photo files, or videos under 10min. The free account does not allow any image linking or 3rd party image hosting. If a free account Member exceeds their Content Limit, their account will be immediately suspended and they will need to become a "Paying Member" (defined below) in order to continue accessing their account. You can upgrade to a Plus account at any time.
> • Ad-free Account : The Ad-free Account offers Members the ability to use the Site without seeing any third party banner advertisements when logged into your Ad-free Account (note, viewers of your images within Photobucket will see ads unless they, too, have Plus accounts and you will continue to see Photobucket offers and announcements). This account level is available for $2.49 / month, payable by the Member on a monthly recurring basis.
> ...


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

For a PC illiterate fool like me. Is there an easy way to download the whole photobucket album to a PC or tablet so I can upload them to a new provider?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

John-H said:


> Are you using a Photo bucket account?


Yes, two of them. I've checked various of them and they are still displaying on here. But for how long?

Other images on other people's PB account are now blanked. Don't know what the trigger is.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Allspeed said:


> For a PC illiterate fool like me. Is there an easy way to download the whole photobucket album to a PC or tablet so I can upload them to a new provider?


Not sure as I don't have an account. I clicked on your sig strip and there's a "Photo hosting links" panel. I presume there's a download button if you are logged on but possibly one at a time. Not sure - perhaps someone could advise.



brittan said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using a Photo bucket account?
> ...


Are you sure they were not already blanked? I've been looking through but of the blanked ones I came across I think they were blanked previously - I presume because the owner had deleted or moved them. Maybe all the visible ones are cached images and are slowly being purged? :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Allspeed said:


> For a PC illiterate fool like me. Is there an easy way to download the whole photobucket album to a PC or tablet so I can upload them to a new provider?


Ah I found something useful for you:

http://support.photobucket.com/hc/en-us ... ing-Albums


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

John-H said:


> Allspeed said:
> 
> 
> > For a PC illiterate fool like me. Is there an easy way to download the whole photobucket album to a PC or tablet so I can upload them to a new provider?
> ...


Very useful  Thanks

The PB site is running very slowly!


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Fantastic, thanks John. Photonuclear now downloaded. I've spent an hour or more deleting what's not needed. This being not something you could do on photonuclear as it ruined the order of the links .
Now uploading to the cloud then I'm going to delete the photobucket account.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Allspeed said:


> Fantastic, thanks John. Photonuclear now downloaded. I've spent an hour or more deleting what's not needed. This being not something you could do on photonuclear as it ruined the order of the links .
> Now uploading to the cloud then I'm going to delete the photobucket account.


If you can replace the dead links in any of the posts with images you've posted it would be appreciated. We don't want the forum to end up pictureless - how would we know what you were on about? :lol:


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

We sympathize with you on the inconvenience with Photobucket pulling their free services and affecting your previously posted images. It's always a good idea to have your pictures saved locally on your device as well and/or buy an external hard drive to store them on.

We do have some suggestions for alternative 3rd party sites that offer free image hosting (from this point onward):

https://postimages.org/
https://www.tumblr.com/login
http://tinypic.com/ (ideal if you don't care to keep track of previous uploads)
https://www.flickr.com/ (great to keep track of previous uploads)

We are exploring some options at the moment but we'll keep you updated to get this sorted out asap. Thank you for your continued patience and understanding on this matter.

Cheers,

Natalie


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If anyone finds a dead link in any of my posts let me know as 40K+ posts may take a while to get through.  
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

For anyone wanting to edit their old posts where they've linked to a PB-hosted image, there is a (relatively) easy way to find them. Just go into search, in the "search for keywords" box put +photobucket and +yourPBaccountname, and your own forum name in the "search for author" box. Because the code used to link to PB for an image always includes the photobucket domain name, and your account name, it should find them










Note that it's not foolproof - if anyone has quoted a post, that won't come up, or if you've posted from someone else's PB album. And if you've ever just talked about PB, say to direct someone to have a look at your album, that will come up as well. Apologies if the above is obvious.

I wouldn't have minded quite so much if they'd given a bit of warning, rather than just implementing their new terms immediately.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Droopsnoot, Yes, works for me. 772 matches, only 568 to do [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

We've had some member use https://fixphotobucket.com/ with some success. Have any of you tried this yet?

Would help take some work load off of Hoggy 

Can't confirm how long it will work for but it might help some.

Copy and paste the URL that Photobucket is currently giving you for direct links, and this site gives you an updated URL that is able to go shared (looks like it redirects through their own servers?) Just use the URL - the BBCode they give you is incorrect. [img=http] won't work here. Use the tags with your URL inbetween.

- JB


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm using droopsnoots search method.

_For anyone wanting to edit their old posts where they've linked to a PB-hosted image, there is a (relatively) easy way to find them. Just go into search, in the "search for keywords" box put +photobucket and +yourPBaccountname, and your own forum name in the "search for author" box. Because the code used to link to PB for an image always includes the photobucket domain name, and your account name, it should find them_

& replacing the PB URLs by using the TTF upload attachment, won't happen again then.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I'm using droopsnoots search method.
> 
> _For anyone wanting to edit their old posts where they've linked to a PB-hosted image, there is a (relatively) easy way to find them. Just go into search, in the "search for keywords" box put +photobucket and +yourPBaccountname, and your own forum name in the "search for author" box. Because the code used to link to PB for an image always includes the photobucket domain name, and your account name, it should find them_
> 
> ...


i would suggest uploading to the forum as well. if you run out of space, let us know, we'll look into adding more 

Lee


----------

